# $$$ Lack's Flyer head badge



## barneyguey (Nov 7, 2018)

Howdy folks, I'm searching for a Lack's Flyer head badge. Thanks, Barry

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com or
call/Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry

I'm always looking for any cool bicycle badges that catch my eye.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2018)

Will this work? V/r Shawn


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 16, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Will this work? V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 920416



Thank you very much for the photo. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 8, 2019)

wanted


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you very much for the photo, but I'm looking for a Lacks flyer, not a Lacks Zephyr. I have several Lacks Zephyr badges. Catfish has a Lacks Flyer but won't part with a photo of it. He's kind of ornery that way sometimes, he cracks me up. Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




To often photos get out, the the badges get repopped....


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2019)

catfish said:


> To often photos get out, the the badges get repopped....



That's why I like to stay away from so called nos badges, if I can. I heard a couple folks we know had some rare badges repopped.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 3, 2019)

Here you go. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1930-039-s...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 3, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> Here you go. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1930-039-s-Lack-039-s-Flyer-Balloon-Tire-Single-Speed-Cruiser-Bicycle-Bike-Pre-War-/153625215393?hash=item23c4c6c1a1:g:OZEAAOSw~6FdaqLJ&nma=true&si=7JdLN6ZmLszrToK04pVc9mqj2Kg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Wow! Thank you so much! Barry


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry but it looks like you got your photo. The second bike I ever owned was a flyer.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2019)

Wards Guy.. said:


> View attachment 1058382
> 
> Sorry but it looks like you got your photo. The second bike I ever owned was a flyer.



Cool! Thank you, do you have a photo of the badge? Barry


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Sep 4, 2019)

I don’t own the bike anymore but sent a text to the new owner, waiting for a response. It’s been awhile. Let you know


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 4, 2019)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I don’t own the bike anymore but sent a text to the new owner, waiting for a response. It’s been awhile. Let you know



Thank you very much, I appreciate it. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Nov 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 12, 2020)

I have a badge without paint but would love to have one with some paint. Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 30, 2020)

I'd love to have a Lack's Flyer badge with some paint on it. I have one badge but it doesn't have a speck of paint on it. Barry

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com or
call/Text my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------

